# The Bike At The End Of The Beach



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi all,

as some of you may know my wife & I have bought a holiday home on the east coast just outside Filey. It's a beautiful part of the UK & we never get tired of going there (it's only 1 1/2 hours away - so we quite often head off for a weekend after work on Friday). I've been meaning to take my bike over there for a while but I wasn't sure where I could store it. The house is rented out most of the time so I couldn't really leave it just locked up in the hallway. There is, however, an understairs cupboard which I've put locks on; we use it for storing our bedding & a few other provisions so that we don't have to take masses of stuff every time we go over. I did think that the bike would go under there with a bit of persuasion, so we took it over with us last time we went. My thinking being that if it didn't fit then at least I'd tried & I could maybe justify shelling out some readies on a new bike rack. Anyway after a bit of dismantling the bike fitted in just fine (as did everything else we keep in there) so my old bike now lives by the sea ...... the lucky thing!

Anyway here are some photos I took on my first ride by the sea 

The bike at the end of the beach - this as far as you can go - loads of rock pools, sea anenomes, birds & cliffs.










Looking back up the beach - Filey is just about visible in the distance.










Beyond the bike is the North Sea.










Presume this is the start of Bempton cliffs (which is just up the coast & a fantastic place for birdwatching) - loads of birds flying about, not sure if they were nesting or feeding.










Some of the aforementioned sea anenomes - there were loads of the things. Taking photos of them wasn't very as most were inaccessible or underwater!










A close up of one of the anenomes - beautiful colours/markings on this one.










Continued in next post


----------

